# Hgh 2.5iu ED 5iu EOD



## Trump (Aug 19, 2020)

What’s everyone’s opinion on this, for me this is long term and pinning Ed will get boring that’s why I think eod


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 19, 2020)

Best to pin HGH ED.

You can get like tiny 30ga slin pins to draw and pin hgh. Takes 30 seconds.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2020)

Pinning gh is easy and you don’t feel it with the right pin. It’s a everyday shot imo


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2020)

I know I don’t it before for 11 month, it just gets old that’s all


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> I know I don’t it before for 11 month, it just gets old that’s all


life gets old u wanker


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2020)

Some actually do eod, give it a try, if ur doing this for life may as well try different ways to get er done


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2020)

I used to like pinning ed it would ko me and give me the best sleep with crazy dreams


----------



## DOOM (Aug 19, 2020)

Definitely every day, I wouldn’t even consider eod. Just curious why you came up with 5iu. That’s a pretty hefty dose. What are you goals? Have you seen recent Igf-1 bloodwork from your source or have you seen anyone’s else’s that is running the same hgh or same batch? This is usually what I go by!

You might want to start lower and ramp up the dosage. If you do go with 5iu I would even go as far as loading the full 5iu in one syringe and do 2.5iu first thing in the morning and the other 2.5in pre or post workout. 

I see no issues using the same loaded  syringe twice for sub Q Injections.


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2020)

the 5iu is the eod dose. I have ran these for 11 months before and had the desired results 



DOOM said:


> Definitely every day, I wouldn’t even consider eod. Just curious why you came up with 5iu. That’s a pretty hefty dose. What are you goals? Have you seen recent Igf-1 bloodwork from your source or have you seen anyone’s else’s that is running the same hgh or same batch? This is usually what I go by!
> 
> You might want to start lower and ramp up the dosage. If you do go with 5iu I would even go as far as loading the full 5iu in one syringe and do 2.5iu first thing in the morning and the other 2.5in pre or post workout.
> 
> I see no issues using the same loaded  syringe twice for sub Q Injections.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh ok yeah feels isn’t that reliable when it comes to hgh. The source is only as good as his next batch!


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2020)

The proof will be in the pudding, 600iu already on route 



DOOM said:


> Oh ok yeah feels isn’t that reliable when it comes to hgh. The source is only as good as his next batch!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 19, 2020)

I run gh also ... for me the routine of doing it every single day makes sure I don't miss days ... I've tried many combinations over the years ... 5 days on 2 off ... 6 days on 1 off ... I always mange to F something up with those regimens ... the everyday routine is like taking a shower .. or a morning piss .. it just never gets missed ... which is where results come from (consistency) ....


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 20, 2020)

Definitely everyday!!!!


----------



## chandy (Aug 20, 2020)

im with transcend if it was something I was on for life I'd try to take it ED especially if pinning is easy. Otherwise I'd forget  and **** up till it popped in my had or saw it again ( generally why my nightstand has bottles all over it)


----------



## Trump (Aug 26, 2020)

Do I need to split 2.5iu or can I just pop it all at once??


----------



## Tatlifter (Aug 26, 2020)

You can definitely just pop 2.5 all at once.

If you felt like pinning twice you could split it morning and pm but if I am doing 2.5IU which is close to what I am doing then Id pop it all in the morning.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 26, 2020)

I do 4iu/day and thats about the max i can handle with my diabetes. it shoots up too high and too much insulin makes it null... DNP certainly helps combat that tho. but i do 2iu early morning about 2.5-3hs before light cardio. so i wake up and pee and shoot it. then i do the other 2iu 3hrs before and time that to when ill be done with my lift and eating the post workout meal. i rely on the GH timing at night to do its thing and supp the the other spikes. i sleep like a baby anyways with or without it


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

Half life is about 20-30min? So if I wanted to take 5iu and am awake for 16 hours would take 1iu every 3.2 hours. Shouldn’t be a problem.

Can you other wankers give some insight in to how long you’ve been at the dosages you’re at? Please and thank you very much!


----------



## HDH (Dec 26, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Half life is about 20-30min? So if I wanted to take 5iu and am awake for 16 hours would take 1iu every 3.2 hours. Shouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> Can you other wankers give some insight in to how long you’ve been at the dosages you’re at? Please and thank you very much!



Take it to suit your goals. The main purpose is to get your IGF levels up over a couple weeks.

The half life is short but it takes hours to process through your body. I wouldn't even consider half live when choosing a protocol.


----------

